# The Ending of Death Stranding



## 彐ildHunter (Jan 24, 2021)

I played this game one month before, and found the ending is depressing. Sam just delayed the inevitable, what's the point of avoid facing the problem, rather than soving it. 
What you guys think about the ending, dose there any solution to the inevitable distinction of humanity？


----------



## alexvss (Jan 24, 2021)

Two words for you: Princess Beach.





HA HA just kidding. I don't remember it clearly, but I agree with the fact that we must always fight. We have a saying here, "Hope is the last one to die." But I also think we should fight even without hope. You can't just sit and do nothing while the bad guys do their thing.
Another saying to you, "A good soldier dies firing".


----------



## 彐ildHunter (Jan 24, 2021)

alexvss said:


> Two words for you: Princess Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A sad fact: I could not open the youtube website due to the Internet Greatwall of our country.


----------



## alexvss (Jan 24, 2021)

彐ildHunter said:


> A sad fact: I could not open the youtube website due to the Internet Greatwall of our country.


Oh! So I'll describe it for you, if you don't remember: a youtuber laughs of the pun with Mario and Princess Peach.

I've been thinking about this thread. I'll have to say that I disagree if your opinion on the ending. I don't think the ending is depressing. The game overall is depressing, but the ending has some hope in it. The guy from The Walking Dead defeats the bad guys, the U.S. is united again and the masked guy becomes the president. It's hopeful.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 9, 2021)

I thought I'd bump this as I started playing Death Stranding over the weekend. Anyone else playing? 

I'm nowhere near the end and so far I've played just over five hours and am having some trouble getting wholly into it, but I am finding the story intriguing, if a little weird and dark in tone which makes me want to stick it out. I'm looking forward to getting my bike and I'm pleased to see that it gets a little shooty later on in the game.


----------

